# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Dr Nate Cooper - Kyle Pryor

## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have released details on a new character, Dr Nate Cooper, who will soon be joining the soap.

English actor Kyle Pryor has been cast as the new doctor, who will have a "fast-paced" and "frantic" introduction to Summer Bay.

Kyle Pryor as Dr Nate Cooper
Â© Channel 5

Australian viewers will see Nate appear on screens soon, and he will catch the eye of Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen).

Speaking about the role, Pryor said: "Nate's arrival is fast-paced and frantic when he finds himself in Summer Bay. 

"Playing a doctor has led to interesting and engaging storylines, that have been great fun and challenging to play. 

"Being new to Australia myself, our journeys are fairly similar." 

Pryor has previously appeared as Marcus in popular series Spartacus: Blood and Sand. His other credits include roles in This Is Not My Life, ABC's Legend of the Seeker, Go Girls, Nothing Trivial and Auckland Daze.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2013), TaintedLove (11-09-2013), tammyy2j (11-09-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

So that`s April, Leah, Tamara and Ricky`s next bedpost notch sorted then
 :Smile:

----------


## TaintedLove

So that`s April, Leah, Tamara and Ricky`s next bedpost notch sorted then
 :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ricky staying on without Brax so?

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Kyle Pryor has revealed that he was about to give up on acting work in Australia before he landed a role on the soap.

Australian viewers will have already been introduced to Dr Nate Cooper, who has landed a job at Summer Bay hospital.

English actor Pryor, who initially auditioned for the role of Andy Barrett, said to TV Week: "I was close to going back to the UK because I'd run out of money. 

"I didn't have any transport, so I would walk an hour to a casting then walk back. It was mid-summer, so it was baking hot. 

"I'd rock around with my clothes in a backpack and change when I got to my audition, but all worked out in the end."

Speaking about his role as Nate, Pryor said: "It's a lot to live up to. I'm not used to that kind of thing so it is going to be a new experience for me."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Nate Cooper has a huge secret that will come to light in upcoming episodes.

It is revealed that the doctor, played by Kyle Pryor, has been married throughout his time in Summer Bay, and his wife now wants him back.

Kyle Pryor as Dr Nate Cooper
Â© Channel 5
Kyle Pryor as Dr Nate Cooper

Bridgette Sneddon - who will play Nate's estranged partner Sophie - told TV Week: "It is quite a dramatic entrance. She just shows up in town unexpectedly. But, then, that's how Sophie rolls!"

The newcomer tells Nate that she has landed a job in Summer Bay and intends to stay indefinitely, but soon confesses that she still loves him and wants to make their relationship work.

Pryor added: "Nate's reaction to Sophie's arrival is one of utter shock and horror.

"Nate still has feelings for Sophie too but they had a really fiery relationship and brought out the worst in each other."

It also emerges that Nate is still guilt-ridden over a mystery incident that happened between the pair in the past.

"After all the drama he went through with her, he just wants to forget it and move on," Pryor suggested.

Sneddon, whose casting was announced at the end of last year, is also the real-life fiancÃ©e of Home and Away star Steve Peacocke (Brax).

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will feel the pressure as Roo Stewart's life hangs in the balance.

It was previously reported that Roo's shock collapse would leave her loved ones in turmoil as medics battle to save her in hospital.

Having previously ignored an emergency callout on the day Roo (Georgie Parker) was rushed into hospital, Nate (Kyle Pryor) is riddled with guilt and feeling under more pressure than ever.

As he struggles to diagnose Roo's condition, he also has to deal with an angry Alf (Ray Meagher), who is frantic with worry about his daughter's health.

Meagher told TV Week: "Alf is angry at everyone who doesn't perform up to his expectations. But, in this case, you can understand. He's terrified to see his daughter in this state. It's very worrying."

Parker added: "Nate suffers a crisis of confidence. Alf is breathing down his neck and he's under a lot of pressure."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will cheat on his wife Sophie when he shares a kiss with Hannah Wilson in an upcoming storyline.

Australian viewers will know that Hannah (Cassie Howarth) has been battling with her feelings for Nate (Kyle Pryor) for a while, and was even given a stern warning from Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) after she became uncomfortable over their closeness.

However, as Nate grows closer to his colleague Hannah, it soon becomes apparent that he is developing feelings for her too. 

With Nate suffering from more problems in his rekindled relationship with Sophie, he finds it hard to ignore Hannah as she continues to pay him attention.

After the pair bond when Nate takes Hannah out for a day of kayaking, he finds it increasingly difficult to ignore his growing attraction to her and they end up sharing a kiss back at the hospital.

Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson

Pryor said to TV Week: "It's a spur of the moment thing. It really just happens out of the blue. 

"There is a residual resentment in his relationship with Sophie. He is trying to help her with her issues but part of him thinks it doesn't really matter - nothing will make her happy. 

"Hannah is very attractive. He's denying to himself there is an attraction there. He keeps telling Sophie that nothing is going on. 

"He should be steering well clear of Hannah socially but he is not having much fun outside of work. He is looking for moral support and he finds that in Hannah."

----------

Deano24893 (10-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will be left in serious danger when he risks his life trying to save VJ Patterson.

The story kicks off after Nate (Kyle Pryor) and Brax (Steve Peacocke) learn that the teenager has been tied up and abandoned in the bush by school bully Tyson.

As Nate and Brax navigate their way across the bush to find VJ, they are horrified when they see him unconscious at the bottom of the cliff. 

Rushing to VJ's rescue, Nate hurls himself down the cliff but tragedy strikes when he slips and impales himself on a stick. 

As Brax follows shortly behind him, he manages to find VJ unconscious but breathing, as Nate's condition continues to worsen.

With the emergency crew still nowhere to be seen, Brax is left to his own devices as he desperately tries to save the doctor.

Pryor said to TV Week: "This could be the end for Nate. He falls and is then impaled on a protruding stick. 

"He thinks it may even have pierced his liver. He's dying. They are in a tricky situation."

----------

TaintedLove (13-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Looks good. I like Nate - he`s very easy on the eye.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Looks good. I like Nate - he`s very easy on the eye.


Isn't he just!  :Wub:   :Embarrassment: 

More importantly, he's a decent actor and an interesting character.  I often think that posh English accents like his sound wooden and out of place in both Australian or American TV shows, but Kyle Pryor manages to make it sound natural.

I don't think Sophie's right for him so I hope they don't last.

Ughh...I'm really not looking forward to seeing the ridiculously recast VJ!  :Thumbsdown:

----------

TaintedLove (17-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Isn't he just!  
> 
> More importantly, he's a decent actor and an interesting character.  I often think that posh English accents like his sound wooden and out of place in both Australian or American TV shows, but Kyle Pryor manages to make it sound natural.
> 
> I don't think Sophie's right for him so I hope they don't last.
> 
> Ughh...I'm really not looking forward to seeing the ridiculously recast VJ!


Spot on Dazzle...that`s exactly how I feel too about his accent.
I don`t like Sophie either, she`s so wooden. i feel she only got the part of Sophie because she`s Steve Peacocks girlfriend in real life. I much prefer the pairing of Hannah and Nate. Or even Nate and Leah given some decent writing. I don`t mind Zac and Leah though.
You might be pleasantly surprised about VJ v2 Dazzle. At least when you watch VJ`s first scenes you might eventually forget about the actor recently being in Neighbours as Paiges brother because it`s been quite a while now. It was only a few weeks from watching him in Neighbours and then as VJ in H&A.  He`s not a bad character, but I miss the other lad who played VJ. There was nothing wrong with him, and I liked his  and Jetts friendship. Maybe he was busy with exams or something or he didn`t want to be on H&A anymore. Who knows.

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I much prefer the pairing of Hannah and Nate. Or even Nate and Leah given some decent writing. I don`t mind Zac and Leah though.


I actually thought there was a flirtation happening between Nate and Hannah when he first arrived.  Then Hannah and Zac fell for each other - which I thought worked well.  I find it frustrating that they seem to have split Hannah and Zac for good when the actors had such good chemistry.

I don't mind Zac with Leah though, as he deserves someone nice.

I was hopping mad when the writers made Ricky dump Nate for Brax.  I'll never be convinced that someone could prefer the lovely Nate over the dour Brax!




> You might be pleasantly surprised about VJ v2 Dazzle. At least when you watch VJ`s first scenes you might eventually forget about the actor recently being in Neighbours as Paiges brother because it`s been quite a while now. It was only a few weeks from watching him in Neighbours and then as VJ in H&A.  He`s not a bad character, but I miss the other lad who played VJ. There was nothing wrong with him, and I liked his  and Jetts friendship. Maybe he was busy with exams or something or he didn`t want to be on H&A anymore. Who knows.


I haven't got anything against the actor who played Paige's brother in Neighbours.  If VJ was 21 I wouldn't have a problem with the casting, but he looks far too old imo.

I also hope the old VJ left of his own accord and wasn't fired.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Nate Cooper will collapse with stress as Sophie Taylor and Hannah Wilson argue over his treatment in hospital.

As previously reported, Nate's life will be left hanging in the balance after he has a serious accident on a cliff while trying to help VJ Patterson.

As Nate (Kyle Pryor) recovers in hospital, his wife Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) becomes increasingly anxious about the amount of time he is spending with Hannah (Cassie Howarth), who is his nurse.

Sophie is unaware that Nate and Hannah previously shared a kiss but she is unhappy that Hannah is in charge of Nate's care and warns her to stay away. 

As tensions continue to rise, the two women eventually come to blows as Sophie accuses Hannah of being incompetent at her job.

However, feeling he needs to step in and intervene, Nate attempts to stop their argument, but it becomes too much for him and he collapses. 

Howarth said to TV Week: "Sophie is having issues with Nate and Hannah seems to be enjoying his company more than perhaps she should. 

"To Sophie, every time Hannah and Nate are even in the same room it looks suspicious. It's really dangerous for poor Nate and it's both Hannah and Sophie's faults."

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

nate and leah had potential then zac could be with Hannah

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), TaintedLove (21-10-2014), tammyy2j (17-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Sophie Taylor will resort to desperate measures to get her estranged husband Nate Cooper's attention.

Australian viewers have recently seen Nate (Kyle Pryor) make the big decision to end his marriage to Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) after he shared his second kiss with colleague Hannah Wilson

Following her split from Nate, Sophie struggles to cope and begins to concern everyone with her increasingly erratic and strange behaviour.

As Ricky worries that Sophie could be stalking Nate, he opens up to Ricky and confesses that the last time he ended their relationship, she tried to run him over.

However, Sophie's odd behaviour steps up a gear when Nate checks into the caravan park and she decides to rent a van of her own.

When she hears Nate arrive home one night, Sophie resorts to extreme measures and splashes petrol around her van and sets it alight. Hearing his wife's screams and seeing the van on fire, Nate risks his life trying to save her.

Nate is confused about his relationship with Sophie 
Â© Channel 5
Nate is confused about his relationship

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, said to TV Week: "She knows what to do to keep Nate on the end of the fishing line. She has worked herself up into quite a state by this stage.

"The difficult thing for Nate is that he loves Sophie. The last time she had issues, the only thing that worked for them was being apart. As a result, Nate believes that tough love is the only approach here."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will desperately attempt to get his wife Sophie Taylor the help she needs as her erratic behaviour takes another dangerous turn. 

Having already burned down the caravan she was staying in, Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) continues to make Nate pay the price for ending their relationship when she tries to set fire to him.

Nate's concerns for Sophie increase when she sends him a photo of them both on their wedding day, with the words 'Till death do us part', TV Week reports.

With his concerns for his estranged wife growing, Nate is relieved when Sophie tells him she needs to go to hospital and arranges for him to pick her up from her hotel room.

However, Nate walks straight into Sophie's trap, arriving at her room to find she has prepared a romantic dinner for him.

The evening takes a more sinister turn when Sophie later knocks Nate out with a brick, ties him up and pours petrol all over the room. 

As Sophie walks around the room with a candle to start the fire, Nate separately tries to reason with her, promising that they will run away together and sort their marriage out.

Although Sophie agrees to go with Nate, their problems are far from over when Sophie's erratic behaviour causes a bus accident as they head back to Summer Bay.

----------


## Pantherboy

New Idea magazine for Dec has an article on Kyle Prior (Dr Nate) so SPOILER ALERT!!!

"Exclusive! H&A's Kyle Prior has Hollywood in his sights.

H&A's Kyle Prior has it all - the British accent and brooding good looks. The action man even rides a motorbike and has a black belt in taekwondo!

Now, with his character Dr Nate Cooper's life hanging in the balance after a shock car crash in this season's cliffhanger, could Kyle be leaving Summer Bay to become Hollywood's hottest new action star?

The actor is the first to admit Tinseltown is in his sights - and he'd love to take on a big action role such as Iron Man or Thor, or even British spy James Bond.

"I would love to land a lead in a Marvel feature" Kyle tells New Idea." James Bond would be nice too. I have kayaking skills, so maybe they could write that in"."



I understand that Dr Nate has been seen filming scenes which won't be aired till next year, so don't fear, I don't believe he dies in the crash & you would have to say that this article is more about his aspirations for the future, so he will still be seen on H&A for some time yet! :Smile:

----------

Louisa Marshall (04-12-2014), TaintedLove (08-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Nate Cooper will be frantic when he finds wife Sophie unconscious after she overdoses.

The dramatic turn of events comes after Nate (Kyle Pryor) tells Sophie (Bridgette Sneddon) that their relationship is over.

Sophie collapses after taking an overdose. 
Â© Channel 5
Sophie collapses after taking an overdose.

Having previously caught Nate kissing Hannah, Sophie desperately tries to get her troubled marriage back on track. 

After Ricky tells Nate to do the right thing and end things for good, Nate comes clean with Sophie and says their marriage is no longer working.

After devastated Sophie storms out, Nate takes the opportunity to openly speak to Hannah, where he asks for a fresh start.

However, he becomes worried about Sophie and his fears are confirmed when he arrives home to see she has overdosed. Is his nightmare only just beginning?

Nate tries to help an unconscious Sophie.
Â© Channel 5
Nate tries to help an unconscious Sophie.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

lyndapym (11-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Nate Cooper's problems with former wife Sophie Taylor escalate as she refuses to accept their relationship is over.

In the wake of her drugs overdose, Nate (Kyle Pryor) is naturally worried about Sophie's wellbeing and asks Ricky to keep an eye on her.

Keen to keep her promise to Nate, Ricky takes Sophie out for a chat, but Sophie uses the opportunity to push for information on Nate.

Ricky tries to help Sophie.
Â© Channel 5
Ricky tries to help Sophie.

Although Ricky promises that she hasn't heard from Nate, Sophie begins to doubt her loyalty when she sees a message from him on Ricky's phone.

After Ricky leaves Sophie to meet up with Nate, he addresses his worries to her about keeping his distance from Sophie, admitting that it might not be the best cause of action.

Despite promising Nate that she will take care of Sophie, Ricky later realises she has taken on too much of a challenge when Sophie loses her temper with Leah.

Sophie lashes out at Leah.
Â© Channel 5
Sophie lashes out at Leah.

Convinced she is taking painkillers again, Nate searches her house for evidence but to no avail. However, Sophie mistakes Nate's concern about her drug-taking for something more and becomes convinced they can make their relationship work.

Although Nate makes it clear that their marriage is over, Sophie remains unconvinced, but is she setting herself up for more heartbreak?

Nate tells Sophie he doesn't want to get back together. 
Â© Channel 5
Nate tells Sophie he doesn't want a reconciliation

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, after weeks of flirting, Nate (Kyle Pryor) finally decides that he needs to have some fun following his turbulent marriage to Sophie Taylor.

After the doctor confides in Kat about his impending divorce from Sophie, he soon realises that it is time to have some fun.


Nate plucks up the courage to ask Kat out on a date, and while Kat is keen, she is also interested to know more about his history with Ricky Sharpe.

Pryor said: "From Nate's perspective, it hasn't been that long since Sophie left. He is just finalising the details of their divorce when Kat catches his eye.

"Kat comes across as quite cheeky and he appreciates that in her personality. He feels he can win her up a bit and maybe press her buttons."

----------

Pantherboy (16-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

so he forgets about hannah

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, there is a dark time ahead for Nate Cooper when Billie Ashford accuses him of trying to sexually assault her.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) will stage the incident so it looks like Nate has tried to assault her, but her actions will have huge repercussions for several Summer Bay characters.

Billie has been determined to ruin Nate's relationship with Kat Chapman, having developed a crush on him herself. She will see an opportunity to ruin his happiness once and for all when they are alone in the gym.

Knowing that Chris Harrington will be turning up any minute, Billie catches Nate off guard when she scratches him, before ripping her own clothes and screaming hysterically.

Chris makes his intentions clear to Billie, who laughs playfully and asks him to meet her downstairs
Â© Channel 5
Billie is alone with Nate in the gym

Chris escorts Billie out of the gym, believing that Nate attacked her
Â© Channel 5
Chris escorts Billie out of the gym

Nate is left startled and confused by Billie's accusation 
Â© Channel 5
Nate is left startled and confused by Billie

After Chris walks in amid the commotion, Billie lies and says Nate tried to attack her and he is later taken to the police station for questioning.

As Nate protests his innocence, the situation causes chaos amongst their friends and family, who are determined to defend their loved ones. While Ash firmly believes that Billie wouldn't have lied about something so serious, Ricky doesn't doubt Nate for a second and Chris finds himself torn between both of them.

With friendships on the line, it's Nate's girlfriend Kat Chapman who is left facing an increasingly uncertain future as her loyalty to Nate causes her to be sent home from work.

However, when an incriminating text messages causes Nate to be arrested for attempting to sexually assault Billie, it seems that even Kat could be starting to doubt him. Will Nate be able to prove his innocence?

Nate is brought in for questioning at the police station regarding the supposed assault on Billie
Â© Channel 5
Nate is brought in for questioning

Billie plays the victim at the police station
Â© Channel 5
Billie plays the victim at the police station

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday August 26, and Thursday August 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3iquckFrg

----------

Pantherboy (15-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Nate Cooper will decide to take the plunge and go public about his new relationship with Ricky Sharpe.

The pair have been trying to fight their feelings for each other for some time, but upcoming scenes will see them finally decide that they want to be together.

One of the biggest obstacles they have faced is due to Nate's relationship with Kat Chapman and he will be tasked with the difficult challenge of breaking the news to her.

Viewers also know that Ricky's former partner Brax is still alive, despite the fact she believes otherwise, and he will be making his way back to Summer Bay as part of a big storyline.

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, said to TV Week: Nate and Ricky have always been close and confided in one another. So when people find out, I don't think it's too much of a surprise."

"Nate doesn't want to hurt Kat considering everything she has been through. He will always care for her, but he knows what is best for both of them and that is being apart.

"He knows him and Ricky could have been more tactful. However, once Nate has made up his mind, he isn't too bothered what people think."

----------

Pantherboy (12-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!

Article from dailymail.co.uk showing Kyle Prior (Nate) & Bonnie Sveen (Ricky) filming together at Palm Beach earlier this week. As this has just been filmed, it won't go to air till a few months into next year, so it would appear that Ricky won't be running off into the sunset with Brax! (when Brax returns for those couple of episodes, which where filmed a little while ago now).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2015), Perdita (16-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> Article from dailymail.co.uk showing Kyle Prior (Nate) & Bonnie Sveen (Ricky) filming together at Palm Beach earlier this week. As this has just been filmed, it won't go to air till a few months into next year, so it would appear that Ricky won't be running off into the sunset with Brax! (when Brax returns for those couple of episodes, which where filmed a little while ago now).
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html


i thought it was p obvious she wouldn't be running away with brax already

----------


## bobdaoeach

> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> Article from dailymail.co.uk showing Kyle Prior (Nate) & Bonnie Sveen (Ricky) filming together at Palm Beach earlier this week. As this has just been filmed, it won't go to air till a few months into next year, so it would appear that Ricky won't be running off into the sunset with Brax! (when Brax returns for those couple of episodes, which where filmed a little while ago now).
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html


i thought it was p obvious she wouldn't be running away with brax already

----------


## lizann

poor kat, nate is horrible b*stard to her

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2015), Pantherboy (20-10-2015), SoapsJSK (21-10-2015), tammyy2j (20-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> poor kat, nate is horrible b*stard to her


And worse, he's doing the same thing to her as he did to Sophie - having feelings for another woman and making out his partner is paranoid...  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (21-10-2015), Pantherboy (20-10-2015), SoapsJSK (21-10-2015), tammyy2j (20-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> And worse, he's doing the same thing to her as he did to Sophie - having feelings for another woman and making out his partner is paranoid...


AUST PACE SPOILER!!     A promo for later this week shows Kat interrupting what I believe is John & Marilyn's wedding vow renewal ceremony (where Nate & Ricky are standing together), with the words/caption "What Kat does will get the whole town talking". The TV Week Soap Diary says that Phoebe encourages a hungover Kat to attend the ceremony, so it looks like they will have Kat embarrass herself again (will she embarrass Nate & Ricky as well?). Not liking what they are doing to Kat's character.

We also found out last week that Dylan Carter - who we haven't seen yet but will come in soon as a detective (see separate thread) - is indeed Kat's abusive ex. As has been mentioned previously (but SPOILER ALERT!! for those who haven't read it yet), there are a few photos around of Kat & Dylan together/kissing. It will be interesting to see what transpires here & how Nate etc reacts to Kat possibly getting back with her ex.

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I used to like Nate but he's recently been coming across as very selfish.  

Also, why has Ricky been wondering if she should have chosen Nate over Brax (at UK pace)?  She seems to have forgotten that if she'd done so she wouldn't have had baby Casey.

----------

Pantherboy (27-10-2015), SoapsJSK (05-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> AUST PACE SPOILER!!     A promo for later this week shows Kat interrupting what I believe is John & Marilyn's wedding vow renewal ceremony (where Nate & Ricky are standing together), with the words/caption "What Kat does will get the whole town talking". The TV Week Soap Diary says that Phoebe encourages a hungover Kat to attend the ceremony, so it looks like they will have Kat embarrass herself again (will she embarrass Nate & Ricky as well?). Not liking what they are doing to Kat's character.


I disagree. I think what they are doing with Kat is very interesting and makes sense. She's someone who has a a past of being in abusive relationships, so it makes sense for her to be distraught after being dumped, and going somewhat "mental" having a hard time getting over Nate. I wouldn't be surprised (though I doubt they're going to go down this path), that Kat either turns to alcohol (which I doubt since it was done not too long ago with Zac) since she already has a past with alcohol, or make her go down a mental health route due to being dumped/used/manipulated by men (and tbh the promo seems like they're at least trying to go down that path - her blaming herself, then blaming Nate for "messing" with her, and then consequently embarrassing herself getting the whole town talking - it makes a lot of sense). Plus with the spoiler that her abusive ex will come back and those two will get together, it'll be interesting to see whether or not her history with Nate/mental health will push her back into the arms of her abusive ex and cause a world of problems to her which she chooses to ignore due to her ill health, or something completely different where she constantly ignores everyone warning her not to get back together with him (though that would essentially be a repeat of the Evie/Tank storyline). I think the potential for Kat right now is at an all time high, and the potential for future storyline is very interesting, and I'm looking forward to seeing what they're going to do with her.

----------


## Pantherboy

> I disagree. I think what they are doing with Kat is very interesting and makes sense. She's someone who has a a past of being in abusive relationships, so it makes sense for her to be distraught after being dumped, and going somewhat "mental" having a hard time getting over Nate.


I think my comment may have been misinterpreted. Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was trying to refer to the way Nate has badly treated Kat & was agreeing with other people's comments that Nate has been a "horrible bas*tard" to her & making her "feel paranoid" etc., & now she may look silly again, rather than saying I had a problem with the way they are writing her character (again, sorry if it came across that way) i.e. I agree with your statement that "it makes sense for her to be distraught after being dumped & going somewhat mental having a hard time getting over Nate" etc. I also look forward to finding out what they have in store for Kat.

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015), SoapsJSK (05-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I think my comment may have been misinterpreted. Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was trying to refer to the way Nate has badly treated Kat & was agreeing with other people's comments that Nate has been a "horrible bas*tard" to her & making her "feel paranoid" etc., & now she may look silly again, rather than saying I had a problem with the way they are writing her character (again, sorry if it came across that way) i.e. I agree with your statement that "it makes sense for her to be distraught after being dumped & going somewhat mental having a hard time getting over Nate" etc. I also look forward to finding out what they have in store for Kat.


yes i get what you were saying, by having her look "silly" is a perfect catalyst into a mental health storyline

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I think my comment may have been misinterpreted. Sorry if I wasn't clear. I was trying to refer to the way Nate has badly treated Kat & was agreeing with other people's comments that Nate has been a "horrible bas*tard" to her & making her "feel paranoid" etc., & now she may look silly again, rather than saying I had a problem with the way they are writing her character (again, sorry if it came across that way) i.e. I agree with your statement that "it makes sense for her to be distraught after being dumped & going somewhat mental having a hard time getting over Nate" etc. I also look forward to finding out what they have in store for Kat.


yes i get what you were saying, by having her look "silly" is a perfect catalyst into a mental health storyline

----------


## Perdita

They haven't been back together long, but Nate Cooper will consider popping the question to his girlfriend Ricky Sharpe in Home and Away.

Australian viewers have recently seen the pair reunite, but Nate will consider taking the next step with Ricky when he is given an engagement ring from his father.

Nate's father Gavin will cause a stir upon his arrival in Summer Bay, but his presence does manage to prompt Nate to consider what he wants out of life.

Would Nate and Ricky's relationship survive Brax's return?
Â©  Channel 5
Although the two men aren't exactly on good terms due to Gavin's troublesome antics, Nate is given food for thought when his dad gives him the ring that has been passed down the family.

With Nate naturally concerned that it is too soon for Ricky to make such a big commitment, he decides to hide the ring when she later returns home.

However, as Nate continues to bond with her baby son Casey, he is drawn back to the ring, but will he propose? And what will Ricky say if he does?

While fans will have to tune in to see how the story unfolds, Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, has admitted that there has been a mixed response to the couple's reconciliation. 

Speaking to TV Week, she said: "It's been mixed. If you read social media, they are not as accepting of Ricky and Nate together. But what you don't hear is what the older demographic think about them. 

"My nan and her peers are huge fans of Nate and so is my mum. I am sure a lot of older viewers think, 'Phew, Ricky has met a nice, good boy'.

"Ricky wasn't going to sit at home and pine [for Brax] for the next year. No-one does in the Bay. With Nate, she has gone against type, that is for sure."

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Pantherboy (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will call off his engagement to Ricky Sharpe when he learns that Brax is still alive.

Ricky has been enjoying happier times since reuniting with her former flame Nate, but she will be left shocked to the core when she discovers that Brax faked his own death last year.

Ricky is understandably furious that she has been kept in the dark for the last few months, but before she has time to digest the information, she is forced to come clean with the other man in her life.

Nate is crushed to learn the news and fears history will repeat itself, as Ricky previously left him in favour of Brax.

Determined not to end up rejected like before, Nate takes control of the situation and calls off his engagement to Ricky. 


Ricky tries to put on a brave face
Â©  Channel 5
Nate hopes that Ricky will ultimately come back to him once she has had time to process what has happened, but is he just heading for heartbreak again?

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, told TV Week: "It is the rational choice. He is doing it to protect Ricky, but also to protect himself. 

"It is not all out of spite. He understands Ricky needs time to think and deal with this.

"Ricky will always love Brax - even if she resents him for what he has put her through. Nate is very much aware of their strong connection."

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Pantherboy (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in the Bay, Nate Cooper has to decide whether to show his support when his estranged father needs him the most.

Nate (Kyle Pryor) is about to get an unwelcome blast from the past when his dad Gavin arrives in the Bay, having been invited by Ricky Sharpe.

After a very rocky start, Nate is prepared to give Gavin a chance to prove himself - but that's a decision he soon regrets when his father shows his true sleazy colours by groping Ricky.

Nate decides to kick Gavin out after hearing what happened, but the shocks still aren't over and he later learns that his dad has been admitted to hospital after a shock car crash.

After helping to save his father's life, Nate is horrified to realise that Gavin drove into a tree on purpose. Will he decide to give his dad another chance while he's clearly at his lowest ebb?

​Gavin is taken to hospital after deliberately driving into a tree
Â©  Channel 5

On Ricky's advise, Nate goes to the hospital to be with Gavin
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Read more Home and Away spoilers and news

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Pantherboy (06-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also coming up on Summer Bay, Nate Cooper finally proposes to Ricky Sharpe, but it is clear that she is having big doubts over their future.

After several failed attempts to pop the question, Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) will stop Nate in his tracks by revealing that she thinks she is pregnant.

When Ricky later finds out that it was a false alarm, she takes the opportunity to admit that she knew Nate was planning to propose. After the pair have an honest chat about their situation, they agree to hold off making any further commitment to each other until a later date.

Nate asks Ricky to marry him and she says yes. ​
Â©  Channel 5
Although Nate (Kyle Pryor) is happy to agree, he has a drastic change of heart whist attending Leah and Zac's wedding. ​

Swept up in all the romance of the occasion, Nate asks Ricky to marry him, but with Ricky clearly unsure about their relationship, what will her answer be?​
​

Not wanting to steal Leah and Zac's thunder, the pair decide to keep their engagement a secret.
Â©  Channel 5
​

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday March 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. ​

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2016), Pantherboy (05-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did he ask Zac to be best man, I don't remember them as good friends or sharing many scenes  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

He might have had his heart broken by Ricky Sharpe, but Home and Away's Nate Cooper could be about to find love again as he grows close to newcomer Tori Morgan.

Australian viewers have already been introduced to Tori - who has joined Summer Bay hospital as a new doctor - and she'll set tongues wagging by striking up a very close bond with Nate.

Upcoming scenes will see Nate left crestfallen when his marriage to Ricky falls apart and he will struggle to move forward in the wake of her and baby Casey's departure.

To make matters worse, the rumour mill at the hospital has gone into overdrive - with his colleagues speculating that Tori was the reason for his marriage breakdown.

Penny McNamee attends the second annual Kick4Life fall gala
Â©  Getty Images Robin Marchant

Although Nate bravely puts them straight - insisting that Ricky left him because of issues in their relationship - it puts a strain on his developing friendship with Tori, who is equally mortified by the suggestions.

However, Tori will later risk her reputation when she turns up at Nate's with a bottle of wine, determined to offer him a shoulder to cry on. Could there be a spark here after all? And if so, is Nate really ready to move on so soon?

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, told TV Week: "Tori is someone he can really talk to. It's a nice escape for him. He values that, considering what he's gone through."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016), Pantherboy (06-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Nate isn't going to start up yet another relationship!  If so, it makes a mockery of his so-called deep love for Ricky...

----------

Perdita (06-06-2016), tammyy2j (07-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Nate isn't going to start up yet another relationship!  If so, it makes a mockery of his so-called deep love for Ricky...


I agree, sadly in soapland the characters never stay alone for long ..

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Home and Away, Nate Cooper becomes the subject of hospital gossip after his wife Ricky Sharpe leaves the Bay.

Upcoming episodes will see Ricky say her goodbyes for good as she reunites with her old flame Brax, having realised that her marriage to Nate isn't working out.

Although Ricky and Nate (Kyle Pryor) have split amicably, new arrival Tori can't believe what she's hearing when some of her colleagues start speculating that she's responsible for the break-up.

Tori (Penny McNamee) does her best to shut down the hurtful rumours, but her workmates only really start listening when Nate bravely addresses everyone with the truth - Ricky left him because of long-standing issues between them and it was nothing to do with Tori.

Later in the week, Tori pays a visit to Nate's place with a bottle of red wine, wanting to wind down after the pressures of dealing with Alf's health scare.

Nate Cooper and Tori Morgan spend time together in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Nate Cooper and Tori Morgan spend time together in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Nate Cooper and Tori Morgan spend time together in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Nate agrees that Tori can stay for a while, but when he heads out to get them some dinner, a tired Tori falls asleep on his couch. 

Rather than wake her, Nate covers Tori with a blanket and seems very attached to his new friend. Could he have feelings for her after all?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (23-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Good news  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will be drugged in shock scenes later this month as he finds himself caught in the crossfire of the Morgan family's dark past.

Nate (Kyle Pryor) has been growing closer to his colleague Tori in recent weeks, but he could live to regret his new friendship when it has bigger repercussions than he could ever have imagined. 

With Mason having revealed the truth about the Morgans being under witness protection, the family are more on edge than ever before. And things are about to get a whole lot worse when dangerous villain Spike - who has been following them - decides to use Nate as his first act of revenge.

When Nate is alone at the hospital, a masked surgeon appears out of nowhere and jabs the doctor with a syringe. After Nate falls to the floor unconscious, the man takes off his mask and reveals himself as - you guessed it - Spike. 

Luckily, Tori is all over the situation and as the medics all rally around Nate, she orders a wide spectrum of tests trying to figure out what happened. 

Eventually, they prove that Nate has been tested positive for ketamine, giving Tori the worst kind of dÃ©jÃ* vu. Tori knows that he's been drugged by Spike, who is out to get her, but is she his next victim?



 Nate in Home and Away

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2016), Pantherboy (13-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail artice:

*A Summer Bay wedding! Home and Away's Kyle Pryor engaged after proposing to filmmaker beau Julia-Rose O'Connor during Noosa holiday

*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...r-engaged.html

----------

TaintedLove (25-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Nate Cooper's luck in the romance department finally changes as Tori Morgan agrees to be his girlfriend.

After weeks of avoiding the inevitable, passion flares up between Nate (Kyle Pryor) and Tori (Penny McNamee) when they become trapped in a lift together.

The sexy moment sees them tear at each other's clothes and give into temptation there and then, but the big question afterwards is whether it'll be a one-off or not - especially as Tori still has Duncan Stewart to think about.

It's Tori who makes the first move afterwards, admitting to Nate that she doesn't want their passionate encounter to just be a one-off thing or anything casual.

Although Tori fears that her honesty might scare Nate off, she's delighted when he admits that he doesn't do 'casual' either.

As they share a romantic kiss, is this the start of a very happy relationship?

Tori Morgan and Nate Cooper kiss in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori Morgan and Nate Cooper kiss in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017), Pantherboy (28-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

While it looks like it's all over for one Summer Bay couple, there are happier times ahead for another as Nate and Tori decide to go public with their relationship.

Upcoming scenes will see the pair finally give into their feelings for each other as they get passionate in a lift, after months of trying to avoid the obvious spark between them.

Thankfully, both Tori and Nate appear to be on the same page in the aftermath, with the duo in agreement that they don't want a casual fling but they're not ready to be open with their relationship either.

Nate and Tori go public in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
But after a few days of sneaking around, the novelty starts to wear off and Tori finds herself confiding in Nate that she hates all the secrecy (slightly ironic given her family history).

Luckily, it seems that Nate is in agreement as he later kisses Tori in front of their friend Kat - cementing the fact that they are now an official couple.

Tori and Nate continue to enjoy their public relationship as they head out on their first proper date, but could her complex family history threaten her newfound happiness?

Tori and Nate go public in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori and Nate go public in Home and Away

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), Pantherboy (04-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away doctor Nate Cooper will be left devastated when he realises that he's being investigated over Billie Ashford's tragic death later this month.

Billie passed away in the arms of her new husband VJ Patterson in heartbreaking scenes last week, after being diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer, and given merely a few days to live.

Billie's terminal illness was likely to have been caused by the frightening Summer Bay bush fire that was started by an unwell John Palmer â but upcoming scenes will see Nate come under fire for the decisions he made while treating Billie.

When Tori is called into a special board meeting at the hospital, she is horrified when she realises that Nate is being grilled over her boyfriend Riley's surgeon report â which casts doubt over the way he handled Billie's devastating diagnosis.

Tori and Nate discuss the investigation in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori and Nate discuss the investigation in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Nate and Tori in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Viewers know that Nate took charge of Billie's case and did all he could to save her, but his future as a doctor will be left in jeopardy thanks to Riley's damning report.

Aware that Nate's career could be seriously impacted by the investigation into Billie's treatment, Tori takes it upon herself to review the file herself.

Of course, it doesn't take a genius to work out that Riley has a problem with Nate â given the medic's romantic history with Tori â and it soon becomes clear that this entire investigation is based on Riley's personal vendetta.

Thankfully, Tori finds a serious discrepancy in the report which is enough to clear Nate, but she is unable to let the situation go and confronts Riley â demanding to know if he deliberately overstated Billie's ill health in the report in order to damage Nate's career.

Realising her suspicions were correct, Tori cuts all ties with Riley â declaring that their relationship is over. But does this pave the way for her to reunite with Nate?

Tori and Riley in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori and Riley in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (08-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

No more kayaking in Summer Bay for Dr Nate, as he has ridden out of town on his motorbike, for the last time, on Aust episodes.


Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away star Kyle Pryor thanks fans after Nate Cooper exit: "It has been a dream come true"

Nate bowed out of Summer Bay in Australia yesterday.*

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155609.jpg

_Home and Away_ star Kyle Pryor has thanked fans, along with the show's cast and crew, in a moving tribute after his show exit.

Kyle's character Nate Cooper bowed out of Summer Bay in Australian scenes yesterday (June 5), bringing an end to the actor's four-year stint on the show.

Nate decided to take on a new job away from the Bay, following the breakdown of his on-off relationship with Tori Morgan.

The pair's relationship has been on the rocks for a while, but Tori was caught off guard by Nate's decision and watched devastated as he rode out of her life forever.

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155505.jpg

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155609.jpg

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155715.jpg

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155725.jpg

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...-at-155734.jpg

Taking to Instagram after his final scenes aired, Kyle said: "I want to say a big thank you to everyone who has followed Nate's journey on Home and Away. Playing Dr. Cooper has been a hugely rewarding experience... something I will never forget.

"Thank you to the wonderful @lucyaddario and #juliemcgauran for allowing me the opportunity to bring Nate to life and in turn forever changing my own. It is a privilege to go in to 'work' everyday and do what I love.

"Living and working in Australia has been a dream come true and Palm Beach is paradise, so to shoot there, even on those nippy Kayak mornings was amazing.

"From the crew that work tirelessly but always manage to smile and have a laugh, the unbelievable cast I was lucky enough to work with and who I miss daily... and of course the entire production team that came up with so many fun storylines I had the opportunity to play with, THANK YOU!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU_Hvf4AG9b/

"But this would all mean nothing without you all, the fans of Home And Away, you awesome humans that always tune in, contribute your ideas and opinions and express your love for the show, you are the ones that truly make it!

"So please know, I've noticed and appreciated every single one of you from the beginning. You're the best!! So that's it, the final Surgery, the final Kayak, the final Motorbike ride, it's been real!! Until we meet again Cooper..."

Nate is the fourth character to depart screens over the last few months, following the exits of Billie Ashford, Matt Page, Evie MacGuire and, more recently, Zac MacGuire.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.*

----------

bola99 (08-06-2017), TaintedLove (07-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Tori's love life will also be a big talking point in the days ahead as we build up to Nate Cooper's departure from the show.

Nate recently bowed out on Australian screens, meaning that his relationship with Tori won't be getting a happy ending.

The first hints of Nate's upcoming exit crop up later this month when he tells Tori that he's turned down a job offer which would have taken him away from the Bay.

Nate (Kyle Pryor) believes that he's done the right thing as he wants to stay close to Tori, but she thinks he should have consulted her first so they could have discussed all of the options.


Tension between Nate Cooper and Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

To make matters worse, Tori is also frustrated when Nate becomes a confidant for troubled Zac MacGuire and refuses to break his confidence by telling her what's up with him.

Tired of the way Tori is treating him, Nate considers breaking up with her but doesn't get his chance when they're both distracted by her health scare. But it seems this may just be delaying the inevitable...


Tension between Nate Cooper and Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 10 and Wednesday, July 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (01-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

For any Kyle Pryor fans:

*
Is Kyle Pryor joining the cast of The Bold and the Beautiful?*

*The former Home And Away actor is posting some cryptic clues online!*


The former Home And Away actor is posting some cryptic clues online!

From Summer Bay to LA, *Kyle Pryor* could be set to join the cast of _The Bold and The Beautiful_. 

While rumours have been swirling for months, the former _Home And Away_ actor just provided a very big hint as to whether he will appear on the iconic US soap.

The 33-year-old recently posted a cryptic photo on his social media account with the caption âhomeworkâ alongside.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXWzgdlgltb/

http://d3lp4xedbqa8a5.cloudfront.net...ter&quality=75

He also credited Boldâs Pierson Fode, aka Thomas Forrester, as the photographer. The duo have been spotted hanging out around the streets of LA recently.

Adding fuel to the fire is the location of the photo. At first glance it simply looks like a study. But, Long-time Bold fans will recognise it as patriarch Eric Forresterâs (John McCook) office at his fashion empire, Forrester Creations

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUbIA8lgrLq/

Since exiting Home And Away earlier this year, the British-born star has made numerous trips to Hollywood. In an interview with TV WEEK, Kyle confirmed he was trying to find work overseas.

He also did nothing to scotch the notion he was hoping for a role on Bold.

âWith something like that [Bold], it really depends on the character,â he explained. âWith my career, I tend not to write anything off.

âIt wouldnât be a bad introduction into the American market, either.â

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU_Hvf4AG9b/

Meanwhile, fans are still mourning the departure of his Home And Away character Nate Cooper. The hot doc was last seen riding off into the sunset on his beloved motorbike. 

Nate left Summer Bay, and his love Tori (Penny McNamee), for his dream job at CareFlight. 

âI was a bumbling mess,â he said of his last day on set. âBut it was the right time to go.â

Since Nateâs departure was left open-ended, there is a chance he could return to Summer Bay one day. 

But in the meantime, Kyle and his washboard abs could be the next big thing in Tinseltown.



...and the daily mail article:

*From Summer Bay to LA! Is former Home And Away hunk Kyle Pryor set to join the cast of The Bold and the Beautiful?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Beautiful.html

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

he is joining hollyoaks

----------


## Pantherboy

> he is joining hollyoaks


The digital spy article:

*Hollyoaks announces Home and Away star Kyle Pryor is joining as new character
He'll be following Stephanie Davis' character Sinead into the show.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...new-character/

----------

lizann (08-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

> The digital spy article:
> 
> *Hollyoaks announces Home and Away star Kyle Pryor is joining as new character
> He'll be following Stephanie Davis' character Sinead into the show.*
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...new-character/


kyle is now dating his hollyoaks co star anna massey (sienna)

----------

Pantherboy (24-03-2020)

----------

